# Sweet multi unit tank!



## Mamisha-X (Aug 16, 2010)

My father just recently Built me This Aboreal Tarantula Multi-Unit Tank!

It can hold up to 7 T's and has zoomed heat pads on the bottom to make sure my T's stay warm. They are also on a timer and on/off switch so the heat isnt always on so I can avoid over heating my T's! 

The bottom has a storage compartment and on the shelf there are 2 15 gallon tanks (no it the photo) that fit perfectly! I will probably use them for some Terrestrial T's


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 16, 2010)

Heat pads on the bottom is a bad idea, period.

Dividing one tank into multiples is also a bad idea, period.

How exactly are you going to go about cleaning them?


----------



## mitchrobot (Aug 16, 2010)

epic

how are the lids set up?


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 16, 2010)

Having a crafty dad certainly has its benefits. 

It would be nice to see someone solve all the problems associated with this type of setup. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 16, 2010)

No offense, but the setup seems pretty bad. First off, is that one lid? What if a T is on the top? One can zoom out. And, as xhexdx said, how are you going to clean them? If you're keeping it inside, you shouldn't need a heat pad. DEFINITELY not on the bottom. And that would look better for arboreals. Not to mention that there are many smaller variables that could cause one of your Ts to die. You can use the tank, but if/when they die, don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 16, 2010)

Hm, I am sure it will work out if the lids for each section are all seperated and don't open as one.
And if mr heating pads leave.

maybe some shovel tweezers too......


----------



## shanebp (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually, despite its problems, I like your tank, I think it looks great! If you could just scrap the heat pads, and make single covers instead of one huge one, I think you'd be good to go! Visually though, it looks awesome! See what you can do about solving the issues I, and others have pointed out and let us know how it works out!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd cut sheets of plexiglas to go over the top of each compartment. Crafty, I think it looks decent. I don't see what the big fuss is over dividing tanks as long as you do it correctly.

I agree though, NO HEATING PADS WHATSOEVER and the tank would be better for arboreal or burrowing Ts.


----------



## Mamisha-X (Aug 16, 2010)

I know the tank looks as if it has one lid but it actualy has one for each compartment. the top lid is only one but when you lift it there are single comparment screen lids so my tarantulas dont run around everywere. I will listen to everyones advice about the heat pads and keep them off but I wont remove them from the tank. I live in NH and the average winter temp is well below zero and every winter we have somesort of power loss (11 days no power in 2008) so incase that happens I would like to be able too hook up the generator to the tank and give them heat. My aboreals stay on the sides of the tank so I think short periods during a power loss would be ok. Thank you though for the Advice.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like you already have the tarantulas picked out. What might they be, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NikiP (Aug 16, 2010)

That really is an awesome tank & it looks like you & your uncle thought out potential problems  

I'd love to have a single tank with multiple compartments like that. A friend of mine kept trying to convince me to allow him to try building me a round tank with four compartments. Took me a while to convince him that that just wasn't a good idea


----------



## Mamisha-X (Aug 16, 2010)

I only have 5 in the tank and they are all A.Avics. I sell T's to my friends and anyone local who wants one. The hobby isnt Common here so I just have a Bunch of beginner T's. A.Avics are a local Favorite so I keep plenty of them.


----------



## Offkillter (Aug 17, 2010)

I would consider building something like this but I would want it to have individual lids as well as front doors. very cool though good luck.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 17, 2010)

I would have said Avicularia is the worst candidate for such a setup because of their webbing habit.

Now you really have me interested. We need more pictures.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice Setup. If I had one like that, I would install doors on the front and I would definitely keep individual tops on each one, and a giant screen top to cover all of them, and then screen locks. You better make sure they are escape proof, whether the Ts getting out completely or into the other units. 

I would buy all the species of one arboreal genus and dub it the "Psalmopoeus shelf" or "Poecilotheria shelf" or... you get the idea. 

For me it would probably be Psalmo's though.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 17, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Nice Setup. If I had one like that, I would install doors on the front and I would definitely keep individual tops on each one, and a giant screen top to cover all of them, and then screen locks. You better make sure they are escape proof, whether the Ts getting out completely or into the other units.
> 
> I would buy all the species of one arboreal genus and dub it the "Psalmopoeus shelf" or "Poecilotheria shelf" or... you get the idea.
> 
> *For me it would probably be Psalmo's though.*


To bad there are only 4 Psalmos in the US hobby right now.. 

To the OP... Can you show some pictures of the lid & how it looks with T's in it?


----------



## Mamisha-X (Aug 17, 2010)

I Will deffinatly get more Pics once I get my camera back. my brother took it to his summer cam with him. for now I will take pics with my phone to give you a general idea. 

Also my Avics arnt that bad as far as webbing.

Ill post pics within the hour


----------



## Mamisha-X (Aug 17, 2010)

uggh I tried getting pics with my phone but it is too dark in my room right now. I will put up pictures tomorrow morning when I have more light. sorry guys


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 17, 2010)

These jackals deserve no apologies. (insert pretentious emoticon)


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 17, 2010)

Hughes1312 said:


> uggh I tried getting pics with my phone but it is too dark in my room right now. I will put up pictures tomorrow morning when I have more light. sorry guys


I manufacture furniture for a liveing! i built myself a unit much the same just for tarestrials! The prob i found with the setup are as far as cleaning tanks! you have to bring everything to the tank as aposed to taking the tank to the wash room! and it is a huge prob as far as breeding the T's in there! from matting  , keeping the spider at perfect heat & humidaty & keeping it undesturbed etc... it became a huge pain!
I then still used the same stand, but just made all the tanks indavidual and just packed them against each other! (it still looked axactly the same) so that at any time when i want to remove a tank for whatever reason, i can!

Hope this can help!


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2010)

*Divided tanks have always fascinated and scared me... sure, it looks cool. But it really seems like it would be a pain! Keep us updated with pictures so we know how it works out for you  *


----------



## Moltar (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd be interested to see how you built the lids. As has already been stated, divided tanks are a difficult thing to pull off properly so if you've sorted out the lid problems please do share. The other potential problem I see is ventilation. Vents at the top only can just move so much air. Watch that it doesn't stagnate.


----------



## B8709 (Aug 17, 2010)

As long as the lids are individual and the barriers between are completely sealed then there is no problem. Looks like it might be best for arboreals. Make sure it has adequate ventilation. Very nice. I'd like to have it. I also agree with no heating pads unless/until it gets extremely cold in your house in the winter.


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 1 tank divided into 3, it held 3 P cambridgei for well over a yr, now, this set-up is not for everyone. It does allow you to save space, BUT you run many risks.

This tank has a screen lid covers all 3 compartments which are divided by plexi, hot glued into place. The plexi extends over the rim so when I am feeding or maintaining a compartment, I drop in a plexi lid into the compartments I want the inhabitants to stay put and I work on the other.







This is not for everyone, and quite frankly, I did it in a pinch and used it well beyond its intended requirement, (soon to be de-comissioned.)

If you can afford to skip it, I suggest you do so, there are SO MANY THINGS THAT CAN GO WRONG, why risk it. I was lucky, but I gurantee alot of folks might not be as lucky.

PIG-


----------

